# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Nuk Ju Mjafton Vetem Kaq...

## BAD00355

JU UROJ QE CDO SEKONDE TU SHOHE ME GAZ NE BUZE.QE DIJA TE ZERE VEND NE MENDJEN TUAJ.JU UROJ QE NE FUSHAT E ZEMRAVE TUAJA TE CELIN VETEM LULE DASHURIE.PACI NETE PLOT MREKULLI O BIJ TE MIRE SHQIPERIE.
ME DASHURI E DESHIRE.PER STUDENTE SHQIPTARE KUDO QE JANE.
ME QEJF...

----------


## Prototype

amen...

----------


## Kryeplaku

Me te vertet urim i bukur !

----------

